# Working on a new setup.



## Ryan_M (Oct 18, 2010)

A little background... The fish in my daughter's tank (she's 6y.o.) are starting to outgrow her 20G (boesmani's) so after a little pushing I talked the wife into getting a bigger tank. Though it didn't take much to get her talked into getting a 90 gallon. SWEET! though it's really turning into our tank, that just happens to reside in our daughter's room. I tried checking out kijiji for a setup but seems everyone thinks their used beat up stuff is worth the new price... especially if you want a nice stand. So much to my wife's chagrin - because I can be slow - I decided to build my own stand. But this will eventually lead into a canopy and I plan to recycle her 20g into a wet/dry.

Anyway here's the start of it - the stand. It went together pretty quickly so I missed getting some pics of it along the way. It will be 'skinned' with 1/4" hardboard and painted white to match the rest of her furniture. Also doors will be added.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you have a computer in your garage? you must spend a lot of time there away from the wife lol


----------



## Ryan_M (Oct 18, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> you have a computer in your garage? you must spend a lot of time there away from the wife lol


HAHAHA....... yup.

It's networked to the HTPC so I can stream all my blurays and music out here and I can display my CAD drawings out here when working on stuff, plus cable box to watch leaf games. Only real reason to go inside is to get something to eat. Come to think of it I should put a microwave out here.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

and a toilet then it's your own mini house.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Ryan,

how much would you charge for a 90cm long tank stand?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a nice stand/man cave. LOL


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am jelous of your Man-room. 

I am trying to convice the wife that we need a garage, but backyard/basement reno's are a priority (to her)


----------

